# Opening Morning BIRD!



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

There's a pretty good story here too..
4 weeks ago, The boy BROKE his right collar bone!! I was going to turn the
tag back in....The boy would have NO PART of that...Knowing the bow was OUT,
We mounted the H&R turkey shotgun to a tripod and practiced left handed..
Then set the tripod and shotgun up in the blind..
[attachment=4:2krzx3gd]100_3227a.jpg[/attachment:2krzx3gd]
This was 6:00am this morning in the blind...
[attachment=0:2krzx3gd]100_3218a.jpg[/attachment:2krzx3gd]

This was 45 minutes later......His 3rd bird at age 14!
[attachment=3:2krzx3gd]100_3237b.jpg[/attachment:2krzx3gd]

And the photo session that followed..
[attachment=2:2krzx3gd]100_3265a.jpg[/attachment:2krzx3gd]
[attachment=1:2krzx3gd]100_3260a.jpg[/attachment:2krzx3gd]


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

AWESOME! Congrats to the hunter! Beautiful bird.


----------



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice job. He sounds like a real hunter, not giving up even with a broken collar bone.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

How big is that thing. Looks bigger than the usual bird. 8)


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Very impressive. Great memories...


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## gooseblaster (Sep 2, 2009)

Way to go for your boy! Thats awesome!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> How big is that thing. Looks bigger than the usual bird. 8)


Pretty dang big!......Biggest bodied bird I've ever seen......21lb 7oz..........

11' beard....1 1/16 spurs.

There is actually another one here with a more impressive beard..
My other boy is going to try and take that one on the youth hunt..
Here's a couple more pics that show body size...
Takes up almost the whole kitchen table!
Double click on the pictures to get full size..
[attachment=1:2y53nmwq]100_3243a.jpg[/attachment:2y53nmwq]

Full size 454 wheeler..
[attachment=0:2y53nmwq]100_3268a.jpg[/attachment:2y53nmwq]

he's at the taxi shop now. If my youger boy does get the other one,
were going to mount them together.........
Stuff'n'ducks has it...


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Congrats! Very nice bird!


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice! Great bird!


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

Congrats on a awesome bird thanks for the report and photos. 8)


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

One heck of a big bird! Congrats to the young man...oh, and you too!


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Congrats Mr Goofyelk JR very nice bird. :shock:


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Tough kid. I hear those collar bone breaks are painful. Congrats to both of you.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

WAY2GO!!


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

Very nice Goofy! Your boys are dang lucky to get out with you so much. You might have to help me get a bird next year.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Now that's a dang nice bird! way to go. 8)


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

Great looking bird, congrats to you both


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

Great looking bird, congrats to you both


----------

